# Kenwood digital audio Keg ???



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/excelon/excelonKeg.jsp

Has anyone used this Model ??

Any feedback ??

I have considered it as an alternative to the 6-cd player

:dunno:


----------



## siciliano (Oct 10, 2003)

Whoa - wierd.. same post at the same time...

Check out my ordeal with the Music Keg at:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42928

Phatnoise makes the Music Keg based on thier Phatbox. The Phat box is BMW compatable, but it Music Keg appears to be Kenwood proprietary. Soundgate *made* an interface to connect the MK to a BMW head unit, but I'll be damned if I can find anyone that sells it!

The Phatbox appears to be the solution, but it's $800 +. I have to believe that SOMEONE has gotten the MK to work...

Tony
[email protected]


----------

